# ATTENTION NYC Hav Owners



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

The NYC Havanese Meetup is having their annual Havaween party on October 19th at 11am. eace:


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, Michelle.. where is it being held?

Now if I could only convince the SO to put a costume on little Castro..


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

It's held at Animal Haven in SOHO...I got wind that the NJ playdate MIGHT be scheduled for that day in which case we would probably skip Havaween, but we'll see. Andrea (the organizer) said there are usually around 30 Havs there, though!


----------

